# Team Outcast overnight Oct 16-17



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We left Day Break Marina at about 6:30am with great expectations of a perfect trip. The crew was Chris Mowad, Cody Williams, Drew Redman, Sean Condon, and Willi Joe. We woke up from that dream when the water pump belt on the starboard engine broke while we were heading out of the pass. Alarms sounded and I shut the engine down. We repaired the problem and proceeded as planned. We purchased some cigar minnows and hardtails and then caught a few of our own. I set a course for some scamp/grouper rocks and off we went. The heading was about 205 degrees for about 50 miles to some rocks that I had but had never fished. All was great with the engines but at about 10 miles out my bottom machine quit. Now I am thinking this could be a tough trip. I continue on to the numbers and round up on them and they drop. The rods bent over and we were on. We hit several spots in that area and caught some XL scamp. After a couple of hours in that area I set a course for the Marlin rig. We arrived there at about 4pm and there were only a couple of boats there. We set out some live baits and ended up with two yellow fins. The bite was slow so we headed to the Ram Powell. We set out the live baits but we did not have any success so we started chunking. We caught several black fins on jigs and used them along with some bonito for the chunks. We hooked up almost immediately and the fight was on. We caught the first one and started chunking again with immediate success. The bite was on fire. We ended up with 8 yellowfins at the Ram. We were all tired so I set a course for some deep drop areas near the 255 but my designated driver failed to stop and we ended up many miles from my target so we had a change of plans. We caught several AJ's at the Swingle and I headed east to some rocks in 300 feet that have been producing some good gags. We caught three gags and a really nice warsaw. It was getting late and we had absolutely no more room so we set a course for the pass and headed home. We arrived at Day Break at about 4pm and began the task of unloading and cleaning all the fish. The final count was 10 yellowfin with the biggest being a 100 pounds., 5 AJ's, 3 gags, 2 snowys, an 89 pound warsaw, a few mingos, and 14 scamp with the biggest at 16 pounds. It was a great trip despite the problems. The scamp liked the hardtails and cigar minnows, the AJ's ate some XL hardtails we caught at the Marlin rig, the warsaw ate a butterflied pogy, and the gags ate butterflied chicken dolphin. This trip ranked at the top of my list of great trips. We had a blast. The bite is great right now so when the weather permits you need to go get them. Who need snapper to have a good trip. Good luck and tight lines. Pictures to follow.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Great trip Tommy but we need pics.


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Dang nice haul. Good on you guys. I'm sure a catch like that was a strong team effort.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow that's a nice catch! Great job guys !!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome trip guys!!!!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like y'all put it on 'em!!!!........Glad y'all were able to overcome the obstacles and have a trip of a lifetime!!!........Way to go!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I was going to say sore back and arms from all that reeling but then you have to clean all that .... Sore hands also. Nice job !!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

With a haul that this one Makes that long trip worth while.


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow! Great trip and congrats fellas!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Amazing trip! Way to go!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

recess said:


> I was going to say sore back and arms from all that reeling but then you have to clean all that .... Sore hands also. Nice job !!


All the protein they scored will nurture all their wounds, aches and pains. :thumbsup:
Great Trip fellas! Nice report, thanks. :rockon:


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn!!!!!


----------

